# Favorite Type of Multiplayer



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 14, 2012)

The majority of us usually play multiplayer games fairly frequently, so what types of multiplayer do you like to play the most?

I prefer Team Deathmatch, Co-Op and Invasion-style multiplayer.

Team Deathmatch I especially like because it's not every player for themselves. You have a few others backing you up if things go wrong.

Co-Op is great for when you'd like to try something as a group that you've tried individually.

Invasion-style, where there's one team against a horde of enemies, I like because it requires strategy among teammates to get each wave completed.

My favorite examples of each one are as follows:

Team Deathmatch: AvP (2010), TF2 Standard Matches, Twisted Metal
Co-Op: Borderlands
Invasion: TF2 Mann vs Machine, Mass Effect 3


----------



## Percy (Sep 14, 2012)

The kind of multiplayer that isn't broken to hell.

...which I haven't played many of.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 14, 2012)

I like playing coop shooters with my pal. We usually do an Ikaruga, Gradius V, or DoDonPachi 4 run when we get the chance. I'm more of coop kind of guy and I find no better choice than good old arcade.

But, competitive? Brawl.
inb4 MAYLAY IZ BEDDUR!!!1one


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 14, 2012)

The multiplayer that isn't crawling with loud mikes and whiny kids. I am so alone. :V


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 14, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> The multiplayer that isn't crawling with loud mikes and whiny kids. I am so alone. :V


why is it that no one complains about the drunk 20-30 year olds who get on mic, they are hundereds of times worse than any kid i have seen on a mic.
Also 1v1 fighitng game multiplayer is my favorite.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 14, 2012)

Co-op action wins the world.

But only when it's not shittily done or is shoved in just to say "LOL WE HAVE CO-OP IN OUR GAME" with 0 thought put into it.


----------



## Conker (Sep 14, 2012)

I could list shit, but I'm not going to. 

My favorite multiplayer game ever was probably Survivor in Aliens vs Predator 2. Everyone spawned as humans and the first person to die became a Xenomorph. Every person the Xenomorph killed spawned as a Xenomorph. The goal was to be the last human. 

Jesus fucking Christ was that fun. Being in the last three human spots was some of the most scary and stressful moments of my gaming life. Oh God I loved that mode. 

And then AvP3 ruined it because Rebellion blows, but at least they tried. I had fun.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 14, 2012)

Conker said:


> I could list shit, but I'm not going to.
> 
> My favorite multiplayer game ever was probably Survivor in Aliens vs Predator 2. Everyone spawned as humans and the first person to die became a Xenomorph. Every person the Xenomorph killed spawned as a Xenomorph. The goal was to be the last human.
> 
> ...



I found AvP3 to be quite fun. I don't think they "ruined" anything...other then the shitty AI in the campaign. But Infestation _is_â€‹ fun.


----------



## Conker (Sep 14, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> I found AvP3 to be quite fun. I don't think they "ruined" anything...other then the shitty AI in the campaign. But Infestation _is_â€‹ fun.


Oh man, if you haven't played AvP2 and don't have the comparison, they totally ruined a lot. 

Don't get me wrong though, I loved AvP3 and I"m glad it exists. I put like 70 hours into the multiplayer alone. I had a ton of fun, but it pales in comparison to AvP2, both the single and the multiplayer. Rebellion kind of just sucks at what they do though.


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 14, 2012)

I love Capturing points type of Multiplayer.  Such as Domination in Call of Duty and whatever it's called in Battlefield.

I also like the Hostage objective game in Counter Strike.


----------



## Hilda Rayner (Sep 15, 2012)

Co-op campaign.  Stuff like Double Dragon, Golden Axe, Magic Sword, etc..  I'm also a fan of games like Killing Floor.


----------



## Luca (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sick of competitive shooters at this point. 3rd or 1st person. I like games with co-op because then the game doesn't necessarily have to be great but my friends will make it fun. Saint's Row the third caused many moments where I nearly died laughing. GTAIV mods, Dayz and other Arma II mods, gmod, L4D2, LoL, Killing Floor, Minecraft and not soon enough Borderlands 2.


I like the online PvP/co-op of Dark Souls. Never a dull moment in that game and it gets even more hectic with other players.


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 15, 2012)

Luca said:


> I like the online PvP/co-op of Dark Souls. Never a dull moment in that game and it gets even more hectic with other players.



this +1000. In both Demons Souls and Dark Souls, it's fun having a couple people helping you while another player invades your game as a Black Phantom.  I remember once on DeSouls, me and a friend where going through one our way to the final boss of one of the areas when I got invaded. The BP was up towards the front of the level so we lured him to us.  To get into the castle, you have to make it past a dragon that constantly breathes fire down the walkway if it sees anyone.  Well, we lured him out to the walkway and proceeded to make our way up like a couple of bosses, dodging fire and giving that dragon the bird. The BP finally found us standing in the entrance of the castle and the dragon had stopped breathing fire since we were out of it's little vision cone.

I remember he made a bit of a rude gesture at us and i pulled out my Sticky Compound Bow, max refine...the strongest bow in the game. This was my 31st playthrough on NG+, about to make it NG+(x32). I popped a few shots off at him, intentionally hitting right at his feet, and he started making his way up the walkway dodging the dragon's breathe easy.  Right as he was about to make it too us, my friend popped off a spell that kinda stunned the BP right as the dragon was about to shower the entrance with fire.  It was a BP BBQ and it was pretty funny. We made gestures at him as he died and went back to his world and i got about half of his 8mil souls.  He shot us some hate mail and managed to invade my game again. By the time he found us, we had killed the dragon and my friend was off hiding.

He snuck up on me and tried to backstab but I had my Dragon Bone Crusher sword and managed to do a charged swing and knocked him down. After a short little scuffle, my friend popped up and used his faith spell that knocks BPs back to their world and makes them lose a Soul Level.  :I

tl;dr Demon Souls and Dark Souls has an amazing multiplayer. I told a crappy story about one moment me and a friend had. yis...


----------



## Luca (Sep 15, 2012)

31st NG+! Jesus man I was only able to play Demons Souls 3 or 4 times through.


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 15, 2012)

Luca said:


> 31st NG+! Jesus man I was only able to play Demons Souls 3 or 4 times through.



I stopped after my 45th play though. It just got too hard/annoying . _.

I know people who were well into their 100th+ play through. I'm only on my second play through of Dark Souls though and I've had it since it came out.


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of multiplayer games, but the ones I've liked best so far have been MMO-turn-based-tactical, MMO-sim-no-combat, and MMO-sidescroller/platformer.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 15, 2012)

I tell ya, I cannot wait for Halo 4. I love going through those games with a pal.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 16, 2012)

Although I love my Call of Duty (Standard Multiplayer and Zombies), Halo and Gears of War, My favourite experiences with multiplayer would have to be in Dark Souls and Portal 2. 
In Dark Souls, it's silent. You're in the game. For a start, this sets it apart from other games where you might chat to someone else about real life. 
Even though I've hardly even played 10 MINUTES of multiplayer (I tend to hoard all of my humanity and eyes of death, cracked red eye orbs, etc.), it's worked flawlessly for me, and it's a thrill when you see that you've been invaded and even more thrilling to come out on top with extra humanity. Fighting bosses and such in co-op is also a great feeling (although I haven't won a boss battle in co-op yet). It makes you feel like you're not so alone.

Portal 2 was probably my favourite multiplayer experience ever. I went over to one of my best friend's house (who has a very similar level of skill in portal to me) and played through the whole thing in one night, even taking a Call of Duty interlude halfway through, to mix things up.  The puzzles are more complex and they require excellent co-operation and teamwork.  You really do get so much more satisfaction in beating a co-op section, than a single player one. (Or that was how I felt anyways.)

Oh and I also really liked Crysis 2 multiplayer and I never get sick of left 4 dead either.


----------



## Ames (Sep 16, 2012)

Demensa said:


> Oh and I also really liked Crysis 2 multiplayer and I never get sick of left 4 dead either.



Crysis 2 multiplayer was pretty disappointing.  Crysis 1 multiplayer was pretty awesome, though.
Huge-ass maps and jungle cover everywhere made every match a nail-biting game of cat-and-mouse.  Sticking to dense undergrowth while cloaked and sniping people with suppressed weapons never gets old.

Co-Op survival is my sort of thing, though.

Unfortunately, I haven't come across  any games that have done co-op survival exceptionally well.  Killing  Floor is pretty good, but it's extremely limited by maps and lack of  more depth and content.  

Ideally I'd like to see something like a  co-op version of the older resident evil games or maybe STALKER.   Free-roaming a persistent world with extremely scarce resources, so teamwork actually matters.  But then I dunno it might be brushing against mmorpg territory. 

A properly done open-world co-op survival mmorpg would be pretty badass, though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 16, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't come across  any games that have done co-op survival exceptionally well.  Killing  Floor is pretty good, but it's extremely limited by maps and lack of  more depth and content.



I didn't think well over 20 core maps and 300+ community maps with a selection of over 30 weapons as well as crazy mods was a lack of content. As for depth, you should lurk the KF forums - there's shit they would debate for _ages_. KF on the top difficulties has way more depth and unwritten complexity than most FPS games out there. If you're playing beginner/normal/hard, you're missing everything KF has to offer. There's a reason people have been playing all the releases since 2005, yanno. It's a shame that the game's box doesn't really say enough.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2012)

Co-op. Hands down.

The dynamic duo. It just doesn't get any cooler than that.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 16, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Crysis 2 multiplayer was pretty disappointing.  Crysis 1 multiplayer was pretty awesome, though.


Gah! I haven't played Crysis 1, so I don't have a reference point really. My computer probably can't handle it, but I've been meaning to get the xbox 360 port.


----------



## meh_is_all (Sep 16, 2012)

Slayer dmr's on halo reach .


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 16, 2012)

I loves co-op.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmm....

1- Co-op survival. You know? Kinda like Gears Horde mode, Cod zombies, Halo Firefight... stuff like that.

2- Team Snipers. Everyone sniper, hide, dont get caught 

3- Infecction games. One starts as the zombie and the humans try to be the last man standing.



XoPachi said:


> I tell ya, I cannot wait for Halo 4. I love going through those games with a pal.



I wanna be your pal :3

I love that they are gonna do two campaings: the normal one and Spartan Ops ^_^

(Remember to vote first and then buy the game)


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 16, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> I love that they are gonna do two campaings: the normal one and Spartan Ops ^_^



Woah wait a minute.  What is this Spartan Ops?   It sounds like Modern Warfare 2's Special Ops.  I haven't heard of this... are they going to fuck up the single player co-op feature in Halo 4?


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 16, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Woah wait a minute.  What is this Spartan Ops?   It sounds like Modern Warfare 2's Special Ops.  I haven't heard of this... are they going to fuck up the single player co-op feature in Halo 4?



Nah, Spartan Ops is totally different of Cod's Spec Ops (btw Ops is the abbreviation of operations, Cod didn't invent it up)

While Spec Ops focuses on doing x things in a mission, Spartan Ops is like playing another campaing (It has its own story line, 6 months after the original campaing to be precise) but divided in missions (each one with their own objective), chapters and seasons, kinda like this:







Yep, 5 missions every week to keep the gamers playing. Season one will be free, and if 343 gets good ratings from Spartan Ops they will make other seasons for DLC. You will use your custom spartan armor and loadouts for this and can be played up with 4 players, from easy to legendary.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 16, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> While Spec Ops focuses on doing x things in a  mission, Spartan Ops is like playing another campaing (It has its own  story line, 6 months after the original campaing to be precise) but  divided in missions (each one with their own objective), chapters and  seasons, kinda like this:



So it'd kind of be like the seperate co-op campaign for Portal 2.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 16, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> So it'd kind of be like the seperate co-op campaign for Portal 2.



Yep


----------

